# which yeast for watermelon?



## peaches9324 (Sep 18, 2010)

ok trying to post this again on my moble so bare with me! which yeast is the prefered yeast for watermelon I understand it goes bad fast! and do I add the watermelon flavor right befor I btle if it needs it?


----------



## pelican (Sep 18, 2010)

If it was me, I would use Lalvin EC 1118 for a fast start, quick fermentation that tolerates low temps - all features that might keep that watermelon must from spoiling while fermenting. however I have never tried making watermelon wine. Red Start Premier Cuvée would be it's equivalent.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2010)

I would agree or even the Red Star Premier Cuvee. Either would be good but make a good starter to get it going fast.


----------



## peaches9324 (Sep 25, 2010)

will the watermelon benefit from freezing it first? I plan on cutting it today and freezing it and trying it maybe in a couple weeks


----------



## Wade E (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont think it will need freezing as it will break down very easily unlike other berry type fruits.


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 5, 2010)

I pitched the red star premier cuvee, made a good starter first last night. what temp should the must be at for the watermelon?
thanks


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 6, 2010)

heres a couple pics of my watermelon wine


----------



## fivebk (Oct 6, 2010)

It looks very good!!! Keep us informed 

BOB


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 6, 2010)

what temp would you recommend? its @ 62 degrees right now and going about 1 1/2 x as strong as it was lastnight
thanks


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2010)

Id probably keep it just a tad warmer for now but raise it up towards 73* at the end to make sure it finishes fermenting.


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 6, 2010)

ok thank you wade


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

62* can be pushing the limit for some yeast strains and I wouldnt want you to get a stuck fermentation but cooler temps are better for lighter fruit wines such as this that dont have much flavor to begin with. Near then end though is when the yeast is really struggling to finish up and cooler temps at that point could cause it to just give up early.


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 7, 2010)

I had it in the entrance way cuz it was cooler there but since we had a warm up today I just went and checked the temp and it has climbed to 70 should I take it down a couple notches?
thanks


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 9, 2010)

3 days into the fermentation still at 70degrees sg is at 1.050 it was at 1.060 just lastnight it seems like this one is taking forever cuz I'm babying it along the way and infact I think it's coming along nicely!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats moving along pretty decent IMO!


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 9, 2010)

yea I think this is gonna be a good one!I was checking the temp on it every few hrs and checking the sg 2 x a day stirring it up befor I check the sg. Half the fruit has dissinigrated and when I had a taste of it earlier it had morethe fruit taste than the sweetness that I was experiencing with it


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 16, 2010)

hey I got the watermelon wine racked into the secondary it was at 1.000 for 3 days. But its got alot of activity going on in the airlock it's working hard! I didn't degas it yet just splashed racked it. Should I have degassed it?
thanks


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like its got a lot of gas but I dont advise splash racking it. I would sulfite it and then degas it so all of the degassing doesnt expose it to too much 02 and also add sorbate if you plan on sweetening it at a later time.


----------



## Bert (Oct 16, 2010)

I would give this a little more time before adding sulfites and sorbate...make sure it is done fermenting, you have it in the secondary with an airlock, a little time can be your friend.....good luck..sounds great so far..


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 17, 2010)

I had added the sulfit yesterday afternoon after it had settled down a bit after I degased some and I did add surbate although I'm not sure I will need to sweeten this or not since it is my first watermelon but I added it just incase.
thanks for the advice it's truly appreciated!



bonnie


----------



## Kemo (Jan 30, 2011)

How did it come out? Was it dry or sweet? I've wanted to do this myself so details are appreciated


----------



## peaches9324 (Jan 31, 2011)

wellthe taste, when I last tasted it..the beginning of january it was coming around.. better than when I bottled it. lol It would still be in the carboy if everyone didn't want some for Christmas! I gave them strict instructonsnot to open it until I say so!I bottled a few in beer bottles as testers, the nose keeps getting better with time and the chemical taste is dispersing. When my friend drank some at new years he thought it had a spoiled taste to it but I'm sure it was the chemical taste.I want it to beb/t semi dry to a semi sweetand that's about right where it is where I like it best, can't do sweet wine! To tell you the truth I had to baby it when it was fermenting because of the temp.I used a float thermometer to watch it closely. I used premier cuvee made a couple good starters.I wanted to make sure it got started good cuz of the low temp I had to let it set at. I also used 2oz of watermelon flavoring. let ya know how the taste is coming I'll be testing it next week


----------



## Kemo (Jan 31, 2011)

sounds complicated but worth the effort. lookin forwad to hearin about the finished product. also for next time maybe you would consider using honey. its a natural preservative, seems like it would help the must keep


----------



## Jerry1 (May 20, 2011)

Peaches, we need an update on this. Heard of watermelon wine all my life and intend to try my hand at it 1 time.


----------



## Waldo (May 22, 2011)

I have tried it twice myself and it was a flop on both tries. This one is a booger to make but I think I will give it another go this year.


----------



## peaches9324 (May 22, 2011)

after babying it so long I left it sit in the bottles all this time. It has alot of sediment! I knew I was gonna get alot of sediment cuz I bottled it befor racking it as many times as I wanted to! But all in all it taste pretty good. but when I make it this year I'm going to leave it age more in the carboy and rack more often gotta run I'll post some more info later today


----------



## Wayne1 (May 23, 2011)

I have had some success with watermelon wine - I followedJack Keller's adviceand used 100% watermelon juice


----------



## boozinsusan (Dec 2, 2011)

Would it help to steam juice the watermelon first, and use only the juice? If you steam juice, do you think you would have to seed it first?
I wanted to try this over the summer, but wanted to think on it some more first, so it will be on the list for next year.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure adding heat to this one may not be a good idea since it seems to bea challenge keeping the fruit from spoiling.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2011)

I wouldnt steam it. I would make a huge starter while keeping the watermelon juice cool and even probably introduce quite a bit of the watermelon juice to it just in case.


----------



## Wayne1 (Dec 5, 2011)

No need to steam this one - just squeeze the juice out. My hands got tired of squeezing and I wished I had a small press


----------



## Wayne1 (Dec 5, 2011)

By the way - this is an inexpensive wine to make as you can get about a gallon of juice per melon (depending on the melon of course) but even when it comes out right, a lot of people just don't like it


----------

